# Checking dilation- please help



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't want to be too invasive with my doe but I also want to know if I can make a trip out of the house without missing her kid.

When she lays down, her lady part form like a curved triangle shape...in other words like it sticks out away from the area. She will let my feel the outside of the area and it looks real meaty and pulls apart with gentle pressure. I hope Im not grossing anyone out.

Does this mean she is dialing? I don't want to go in to check, I feel like that is too invasive for me just being impatient. I don't want to risk infection or anything.

She doesn't really give any signs when she kids. Last year the last time I checked her before kidding she didn't look like she had fully bagged up and her ligaments still felt firm but like a half hour later kids were on the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she prolapsing?

Do not dig at it if it is, you will tear her.
She can bleed out if it is.

Does it go back in when she gets up?

Or is it a thick bloody discharge?
If so, she may be having kidding issues or aborting if not ready.

Or is it the bag with the kid in it?

It is hard to say, but if something is there have a vet look at her right away in case.

I am trying to picture what you are saying and it is hard.
Can you get a pic of it?

Is she pushing or acting like she is in pain ect?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a vaginal prolapse. Doesn't mean she is in labor.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I should have been more clear- I do not suspect prolapse. I meant more like the area sticks out. Not any internal things.
I am just being impatienct and want to know if she is in pre labor if her cervix is open and I should be on high alert.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't pushing or acting under duress, if she is eating OK, walking, drinking, that is completely normal for them to sag like that in the vulva area, late term.
Her body is just preparing. 
No worries.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Agree. I only check dilation after a goat is in labor, and has been for a long time...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

To check dialation, you have to wash up, lube up (or glove and lube) and GO IN! Way in, sometimes, to feel if the cervix is open. Actually, probably a hand length or a little more. I have fairly large hands and I usually go in almost to the wrist on some does, others a bit past the fingers.


----------

